# Transworld 2010 Haunt Show Photos



## Front Yard Fright

Just thought I would start this thread for those of you who aren't able to attend the haunt show this year. Also, I figured those of us who do go, could post all their pictures here for everyone to check out!

For now, here are some teaser pictures taken by one of the vendors at the show... I will add more photos once I get home!

Transworld 2010 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Added some more photos this morning! Check em out!
.


----------



## robp790

Who has the coolest stuff this year? ie what prop is EVERYONE talking about?


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Front Yard Fright for posting this videos. Looks so cool


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Posted some more pictures!
Just to clarify, these are not photos taken by myself, but from someone else on another forum.

I will be heading to the St. Louis tomorrow morning!
.


----------



## halstaff

Those are great! Looking forward to seeing more pictures. Wish I could go!


----------



## Thrills4U

Went today , show didn't appear to be as big as last year , but still alot of awesome prop & mask vendors . My 2 personal favorites were in the darkzone , 1st was the twist on the Vortex Tunnel , where it is square instead of round & actually pivots back and forth from left to right instead of a full radius turning , 2nd was the haunted hallway where the walls & ceiling wobble & drop down . Equilibrium knocked for a loop in both . Will try to post pics after next 2 days .


----------



## Terra

Went to The Darkness behind-the-scenes last night. Here was the stand-outs:

*Dropping ceiling:* Boy was that loud and scary. You couldn't help it, you ducked every time!

*Hall of Mirrors:* Changed it to be much darker and lit all blue. Scarier this way and disorientating.

*Moving room:* The entire room shook and shuddered. Had a 'rope bridge' that was very unstable and to finish it off, another bridge that was pneumatically controlled to move up and down suddenly. Loved that.

*Endless Hallway:* Two of them. One was an endless sewer. VERY well done.

*Sewer walk-through:* Fantastic. Water dripped along both walls and was captured by a grate below. As you start to walk through it, tiny air cannons blast and makes the water spray at you. There must have been 20 of these tiny air cannons.

*Tipping barrels:* OK, there wasn't like three stacked up. There were two stacks of 6(!) on one side and 2 stacks of four on the other and the entire stacks tipped at you. YA..YIKES!

*Wall of Barrels:* If the tipping barrels weren't enough....An entire wall of racks of barrels on their sides. The entire rigging fell towards you making all the barrels roll and crash towards you. I mean COME ON! Super loud and I don't care who you are, that's gonna scare the Skittles outta you.

*TerrorVisions:* The ChromaDepth 3D effects were really amped up this year. They've got the color theory down pat.

*Casino:* Oh...that wasn't part of The Darkness.... heheh :googly:


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Sounds awesome Terra! Can't wait to see pix!

I'm finishing packing up right now...
See you at the show!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Thanks for sharing Front Yard Fright. Looks to be some pretty cool stuff at TW this year.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow thanks those are sweet!


----------



## billman

Can't wait to the Darkness stuff too!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Got home early today and just got my pictures up. Didn't take nearly as many photos as I should have but I took nearly 2 hours of video that I will get up in the next week or so.

Transworld 2010 - a set on Flickr

Enjoy!
:jol:.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Did somebody take over Little Spider Productions props? See picture DSCN1797.


----------



## Joiseygal

Great Pictures Frightyardfright. I'm really looking forward to your video.


----------



## Erebus

*My Transworld pictures*

My neighbor and I went to St Louis this past weekend to go to the Transworld Halloween Show. We drove to St Louis on Thursday, and came home on Sunday. We did some Route 66 stuff, some roadside attractions, saw some Bonnie and Clyde stuff, and had some good food. We got some frozen custard at Ted Drews on route 66. We also ate at the "Home of the throwed rolls", Lamberts in Ozard Mo. Here are some pictures of the halloween show and out trip.


























A throwed roll:
2010 St Louis Trip :: VID00024-20100328-1534.flv video by toyota4x405 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid728.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20St%20Louis%20Trip/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20St%20Louis%20Trip/VID00024-20100328-1534


----------



## Erebus




----------



## Erebus

Halloween Show:


----------



## Erebus




----------



## Erebus




----------



## Erebus

2010 Transworld Halloween Show :: MOV02884.flv video by toyota4x405 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid728.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20Transworld%20Halloween%20Show/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20Transworld%20Halloween%20Show/MOV02884
2010 Transworld Halloween Show :: MOV02893.flv video by toyota4x405 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid728.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20Transworld%20Halloween%20Show/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20Transworld%20Halloween%20Show/MOV02893


----------



## Erebus

2010 Transworld Halloween Show :: MOV02891.flv video by toyota4x405 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid728.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20Transworld%20Halloween%20Show/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20Transworld%20Halloween%20Show/MOV02891
2010 Transworld Halloween Show :: MOV02867.flv video by toyota4x405 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid728.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid728.photobucket.com/albums/ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20Transworld%20Halloween%20Show/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww283/toyota4x405/2010%20Transworld%20Halloween%20Show/MOV02867


----------



## Erebus

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## DarkLore

lol....nice pics. Thanks for sharing.

Joker - you ready to build the drowning tank yet?


"Daddy Daddy. I want an oompa-lumpa. I want an oompa-lumpa ....now."


----------



## DeathTouch

Ted Drews was open. Damn it. We wanted to go.


----------



## Erebus

DeathTouch said:


> Ted Drews was open. Damn it. We wanted to go.


Oh, it was sooo good. It was kind of funny though. We pulled up and there are atleast 50 people standing out side (there is no inside) and the have one of those outdoor heaters that everyone is standing by and we said "isn't it kind of ironic that it is like 45 degrees out, ordering ice cream, and standing outside next to a heater?" It was soo worth it though. But I have to say that Lamberts has the best rolls I have ever tasted in my life. They were so good.


----------



## DeathTouch

I will have to go there next year.

The locals suggested this place. And they were right. Caleco's. The have the best toasted Ravolli that I have had. And I ordered a steak sandwitch for 8 bucks, thinking it would be like steak-ems but it turned out to be a real Ribeye sandwitch. Big and thick. I would have had to pay 22 bucks for that in Chicago, at least.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great pictures, Erebus! Looks like there were plenty of ghoulish things to look at there.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Hauntiholik said:


> Did somebody take over Little Spider Productions props? See picture DSCN1797.


Little Spider stopped producing smaller props and now only cater to museums and larger venues. Check out their website at http://www.littlespider.net

Haunted Ventures bought all of their molds and is continuing to produce their props.
.


----------



## mrskeleton

Front Yard Fright said:


> Just thought I would start this thread for those of you who aren't able to attend the haunt show this year. Also, I figured those of us who do go, could post all their pictures here for everyone to check out!
> 
> For now, here are some teaser pictures taken by one of the vendors at the show... I will add more photos once I get home!
> 
> Transworld 2010 - a set on Flickr


Hi Zach. I've widely posted your photoset, you should be getting a lot of additional views... Thanks for the time to create it and as you add photos, let me know at [email protected] and I will update the link on our facebook page too. 
Jeff Nix (MrSkeleton.com)

PS here is shortened URL for the fglickr set >> http://bit.ly/abokmq


----------



## mrskeleton

Hi All. 
MrSkeleton has posted 44 videos from Transworld Haunt Show 2010 at this link >> http://bit.ly/bkJbon ALL have the title prefix of "*Transworld Haunt Show 2010*"

Other related images sourced via the www are added in these links below, Including those from Zach at Front Yard Fright.

http://www.lights-alive.com/TW10/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zachwiechmann/
http://bit.ly/92CuQH (Larry Kirschner's set) 
http://www.petalasstudios.com/products.php
MrSkeletonDemos on YouTube = http://bit.ly/bkJbon

Enjoy the references and if anyone creates any new sets, please post them and send me a link and I will add it to this running list.

Thanks, Jeff Nix (MrSkeleton.com) 
[email protected]


----------



## scourge999

I was looking at your videos and found this one:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S18ptZeW1L8"]YouTube- Transworld Haunt Show 2010 -- Skulls[/nomedia]
Very cool to see my skulls at the show! Thanks for uploading all the other wicked cool videos Jeff.


----------



## DeathTouch

I actually walked around Transworld with a audio recorder. I will have to post the audio some time this week.


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh I took photos too. I took about 1.2G of photo and couldn't get them all of flickr. They only allow 100m, so I jut posted a few random photos. Once I get the audio posted I will post the rest of the photos.

Transworld St. Louis 2010 - a set on Flickr


----------



## DeathTouch

I did want to show one photo that wasn't included. Just because it is cool as hell. They have a walk thru tunnel that changes it shape etc. This is this the pic of it. I have a video of it too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very cool pics, everyone!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

lmao DT! You should have come and introduced yourself! KINGS KRYPT (Casey) came up and said hi and we hung out for and hour or so!
.


----------



## DeathTouch

Front Yard Fright said:


> lmao DT! You should have come and introduced yourself! KINGS KRYPT (Casey) came up and said hi and we hung out for and hour or so!
> .


Yes I should of. I big chicken. I got to see wormyT at Ironstock but I couldn't talk to her either. I had to have someone introduce us before I could talk to her. Don't take offense to my rude behavior. I am just a chicken.


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks so much for the great photos DT. I was checking the prop out from Bloody Mary with the red eyes and I think that is sick! I want so bad to make that prop, but bigger! This show looks so awesome I just hope the National Haunters Convention is at least half as good as this one.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Thanks so much for the photos guys! Lots of Inspiration!


----------



## bourno

Here's mine (wife took most of the pics though)

Transworld 2010 pictures by bourno - Photobucket


----------



## Joiseygal

Great Pictures Bourno. I didn't realize the other four pages of pictures last night. I'm glad I took another look.  Looks like you met a lot of nice people. Are they from the forum?


----------



## bourno

A few post off and on. I think all the pics of others were from meeting them at IronStock the last 5 years.


----------



## mrskeleton

bourno said:


> Here's mine (wife took most of the pics though)
> 
> Transworld 2010 pictures by bourno - Photobucket


Great set - I created a shortened URL for twitter and added to facebook as well.
The link is http://bit.ly/bk64jF
If you'd like to attribute you're real name to the photo set, email me at 
[email protected]
Thanks
Jeff Nix


----------



## mrskeleton

DeathTouch said:


> Oh I took photos too. I took about 1.2G of photo and couldn't get them all of flickr. They only allow 100m, so I jut posted a few random photos. Once I get the audio posted I will post the rest of the photos.
> 
> Transworld St. Louis 2010 - a set on Flickr


Hi DeathTouch > Nice pictures... I've shared your photoset with the world and created a shortehen URL for twitter.

It is http://bit.ly/ajkMWC

Thanks for the great photls, 
Jeff Nix (MrSkeleton)


----------



## mrskeleton

Joiseygal said:


> Thanks so much for the great photos DT. I was checking the prop out from Bloody Mary with the red eyes and I think that is sick! I want so bad to make that prop, but bigger! This show looks so awesome I just hope the National Haunters Convention is at least half as good as this one.


Here is a short video of the BLOODY MARY costume. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WXXv5ruksI"]YouTube- Transworld Haunt Show 2010 - Bloody Mary[/nomedia]


----------



## DeathTouch

Thanks mrskeleton.

I think I got the right picture.


----------



## DeathTouch

*Dt at transworld*

I have a few videos to share. The first one are just clips. Still needs to be process but should up shortly. The two other videos are just pictures of transworld, but is has a audio walk thru. Meaning I recorded audio as we are walking thru transworld.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00gWtzQIuRA"]YouTube- Transworld 2010.mp4[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCmnXPg6mbY"]YouTube- transpic1.mp4[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8GobutEDy4"]YouTube- transpic.mp4[/nomedia]


----------



## mrskeleton

DeathTouch said:


> I have a few videos to share. The first one are just clips. Still needs to be process but should up shortly. The two other videos are just pictures of transworld, but is has a audio walk thru. Meaning I recorded audio as we are walking thru transworld.
> 
> YouTube- Transworld 2010.mp4
> 
> YouTube- transpic1.mp4
> 
> YouTube- transpic.mp4


Nice references DT, I have added these as well to the list or TW references, 
jeff Nix


----------



## Bone To Pick

Thanks for the photos and video, everyone! Some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## NoahFentz

Very cool pics. Pumpkinrot had posted a link on his blog from Terra. I especially like the Bone Barrel Toppers from Gore Galore. I am already working on a couple. The toolbox I made was inspired by those pics. The ideas are endless. I have a double sink in the basement that I will be filling up with bones too...

thanks everyone who posted pics...


----------



## halstead

Thanks for sharing the pics. More gore, always better


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

I wish we had something like this here in the uk...

I think I may look into arranging something similar and smaller scale... 
We don't have the prop vendors over here that you guys do, but there are some I know of.

Si


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

*Halloween & Attractions Show 2010*


----------



## DeadRN

Those are really cool. Where is this? I would love to go some year.


----------

